# To stay on the line



## Lancel0t

During a telephone conversation an operator usually say, Please stay on the line while.....

Which is the correct verb for "Please stay"

permanecer
mantener
quedar

Will it be 
- Por favor permanece en la linea....
- Por favor mantene en la linea....
- Por favor quede en la linea....

If all my examples are incorrect, please give me the correct or better one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artrella

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> During a telephone conversation an operator usually say, Please stay on the line while.....
> 
> Which is the correct verb for "Please stay"
> 
> permanecer
> mantener
> quedar
> 
> Will it be
> - Por favor permanece en la linea....
> - Por favor mantene   en la linea....    manténte/ manténgase
> - Por favor quede en la linea....
> 
> If all my examples are incorrect, please give me the correct or better one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




For me it is "permanecer" "quedarse"

Por favor *permanece/permanezca * en la línea

Por favor *quédate/quédese * en la línea

I'd say that "mantenerse" is "to keep"


Bye Jim!


----------



## Philippa

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> During a telephone conversation an operator usually says, Please stay on the line while.....



Hi Lancel0t

I've heard on one of my Spanish tapes the opposite 'No te cuelges' for 'Don't hang up'.
(I hope I've heard right!!  )
Philippa


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks again Nilda, Have a great day/evening.


----------



## rainy7

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Lancel0t
> 
> I've heard on one of my Spanish tapes the opposite 'No te cuelges' for 'Don't hang up'.
> (I hope I've heard right!!  )
> Philippa


 I think I must have the same Spanish tapes as you, Philippa. 
That was the first thing that came into my mind too.


----------



## Lancel0t

THanks for the info Philippa.


----------



## Lancel0t

Por favor quédate/quédese en la línea

quédate - is in the 2nd person informal "tú" of the imperative mood right
quédese - is in the 2nd person formal "usted" of the imperative mood right, but why it 
use the pronoun se instead of le?

Another question, is it ok if you are going to use 

- "Por favor quéda  en la línea" just like "Por favor permanece en la línea". 
- How about "Por favor permanecete en la línea" like "Por favor quédate en la línea".

If not, please explain why.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trix

Hi,

I totally agree with Philippa.. " ..... por favor no cuelge..."

Saluditos


Bea


----------



## Lancel0t

Trix said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I totally agree with Philippa.. " ..... por favor no cuelge..."
> 
> Bea



Yep. Philippa's suggestion is good. How about the answer to my last post/question? regarding quedar and permanecer?


----------



## Whisky con ron

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> - "Por favor quéda en la línea" just like "Por favor permanece en la línea".
> - How about "Por favor permanecete en la línea" like "Por favor quédate en la línea".
> 
> If not, please explain why.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Que enredo, Lancelot!  

Se dice "quédate" en la línea.  Y "permanece" en la línea. 

No se dice "queda" ni "permanecete".  

Explicar el por qué no sé.  No soy profesora de castellano, ni tengo un doctorado en gramática.  Pero el tiro viene porque uno es un verbo reflexivo (quedarse) y el otro no (permanecer).

Digo yo.

Saludos


----------



## Whisky con ron

Ah, otra cosa.

Mi respuesta anterior se refiere solamente al uso de "quédate" y "permanece".  Con respecto a la pregunta anterior de cómo se dice "stay on the line", se dice "no cuelgue".  Punto.  Quedarse, permanecer en la línea es una traducción literal del inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## goyete12

Solo una cosita a los que tienen las cintas de español: ir pensando en tirarlas a la basura, si dice "no te cuelgue"  ya que seria "no cuelgue/cuelgues" 

Suena fatal y ningun español lo diria!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Jajaja!... Ciertamente. "No te cuelgues" significa "don't hang yourself"...

A menos que hablen con un suicida en potencia....


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for your explanation whisky. I have another question in mind, how about 

Por favor quédese en la línea and Por favor quedarse en la linea. What is the difference between the two. What I mean is (during telephone conversation) for the person to stay on the line while I verify some information for him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Philippa

Philippa said:
			
		

> I've heard on one of my Spanish tapes the opposite 'No te cuelges' for 'Don't hang up'.
> (*I hope I've heard right!!*  )





			
				rainy7 said:
			
		

> I think I must have the same Spanish tapes as you, Philippa.  That was the first thing that came into my mind too.





			
				goyete12 said:
			
		

> Solo una cosita a los que tienen las cintas de español: *ir pensando en tirarlas a la basura*, si dice "no te cuelgue"  ya que seria "no cuelgue/cuelgues" Suena fatal y ningun español lo diria!





			
				Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Jajaja!... Ciertamente. "No te cuelgues" significa "don't hang yourself"...A menos que hablen con un suicida en potencia....


Okay, okay, goyete12 and Whisky con Ron!!  
Estoy segura que no se equivocó la cinta, sino yo me equivoqué (mi oído o mi memoria o los dos!!  )
¡No cuelgues!
Gracias por la corrección tan memorable  
Philippa


----------



## Whisky con ron

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Por favor quédese en la línea and Por favor quedarse en la linea.


 
Es lo mismo.  Uno es el infinitivo y el otro está conjugado para Ud.

Philippa:  De nada....  jijijiji


----------



## Eugin

I have always heard it as: "por favor, quédese en línea". 
Let´s see what is your best choice!!

Saludos,
Eugin


----------



## Lancel0t

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Es lo mismo.  Uno es el infinitivo y el otro está conjugado para Ud.



So you are telling me that I can you either of these when talkint to someone in a formal manner right?

Por favor quédese en la línea and  (conjugated - usted)
Por favor quedarse en la linea. (ifinitive)

Thanks for the help Eugin.


----------



## Trix

Hola,

Por favor no cuelgue, permanezca a la espera.

Saluditos


Bea


----------



## Daniela23

Hi Lancelot!


Mira, yo tampoco soy maestra de español ni tengo un doctorado en gramatica, pero puedo decirte que al menos aqui en Mexico podrias decir "quedese en la linea" o "permanezca en la linea" y las dos opciones serian correctas (O al menos a quien se lo dices te entenderia ). Sin embargo creo que casi nadie usa ninguna de las dos opciones anteriores. Lo mas comun es decir "No cuelgue" que quiere decir "Don't hang up". Espero que te pueda servir.

SEE YOU!


----------



## holden

En español (al menos en España), nunca se dice "en la línea". Sería, como ya se ha sugerido, "No cuelgue" o "permanezca a la espera".
Un saludo.


----------



## Curuca

Permanezca a la escucha


----------



## Woele

Hola,

Sé que hace dos días que murió este hilo, pero tengo una preguntita.

¿Qué más diría con "no cuelge"? ¿"No cuelge el teléfono"?

Sin duda, la grabación no puede repitir "No cuelge. No cuelge. No cuelge. Oye...¿Ha colgado?" sin decir nada más.

Gracias.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Lancel0t said:


> So you are telling me that I can you either of these when talkint to someone in a formal manner right?
> 
> Por favor quédese en la línea and (conjugated - usted)
> Por favor quedarse en la linea. (ifinitive)
> 
> Thanks for the help Eugin.


 
Por favor quédese en (la) línea es correcto.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Woele said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sé que hace dos días que murió este hilo, pero tengo una preguntita.
> 
> ¿Qué más diría con "no cuelge"? ¿"No cuelge el teléfono"?
> 
> Sin duda, la grabación no puede repitir *"No cuelge. No cuelge. No cuelge. Oye...¿Ha colgado?"* sin decir nada más.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Tal vez no entiendo la pregunta, pero a mí la frase en negrita me suena bien.

Saludos


----------



## Woele

Aftonfalken said:


> Tal vez no entiendo la pregunta, pero a mí la frase en negrita me suena bien.
> 
> Saludos


 
Nada...he encontrado la respuesta en otro hilo. Se dice "no cuelge el teléfono", ¿no?


----------



## zumac

Daniela23 said:


> Hi Lancelot!
> 
> 
> Mira, yo tampoco soy maestra de español ni tengo un doctorado en gramatica, pero puedo decirte que al menos aqui en Mexico podrias decir "quedese en la linea" o "permanezca en la linea" y las dos opciones serian correctas (O al menos a quien se lo dices te entenderia ). Sin embargo creo que casi nadie usa ninguna de las dos opciones anteriores. Lo mas comun es decir "No cuelgue" que quiere decir "Don't hang up". Espero que te pueda servir.
> 
> SEE YOU!


Estoy de acuerdo con Daniela. Yo vivo en México, y 
"Por favor, quédese en la línea"
"Por favor, permanezca en la línea"
"Por favor, no cuelgue"
son las frases más comunes que le diría una operadora de la compañia telefónica en México, equivalente a "Please stay on the line." Cabe mencionar que dicha operadora siempre le va hablar de usted.

Ahora, si estamos hablando de una operadora de un conmutador o una recepcionista, no les puedo precisar qué frases vaya a utilizar, ni siquiera si le va a hablar de usted.

Saludos.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Woele said:


> Nada...he encontrado la respuesta en otro hilo. Se dice "no cuelge (cuelgue) el teléfono", ¿no?


 
Es correcto decir "no cuelgue el teléfono" y también es correcto decir "no cuelgue"

Saludos


----------



## Woele

¡Claro! Qué tonta la equivocación...

Muchas gracias por la corrección y por la aclaración Aftonfalken.


----------



## khal

hi, i have heard "por favor no cuelgue, estoy con usted"
here in mexico if you said "no te cuelgues" means something like "dont spend too much time on the phone"


----------



## Mate

Lo más usual en la Argentina es oir de un operador/a "no corte, por favor" o "por favor, no corte".


----------

